# My BagYard Story (long...)



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

This is a story about BagYard, or more so my BagYard experience in one way or another. Through the process of building my 96 GTI VR turbo, I have had the great opportunity to meet some incredible companies, talented people and made some amazing friends, and my favorite experience has been with BagYard. My quest to bag my GTI started when I bought my house, which if you have been by you will know has a god awful driveway that very kind to cars, epecially lowered cars... bags were always in the plans really. 
After seeing some photos of some BagYards in late 2008, I got talking with Andrew Marstellar, the runner of Open Road Tuning, and distributor of Bagyard in the US. Andrew is a great guy, we immedately started the process that led me down the road to receiving my BagYards on my birthday yesterday. My car is running a 3.0 liter VR6 fitted with a Garrett GT 35R turbocharger, standalone, 650cc injectors and all the right bits to make a good amount of tire smoke, ultimately I want to go with a suspension setup that is a good blend of sporty and convenience. Needless to say, this is what I ended up with on my doorstep...
































Teasin? yeah, keep reading... A few months later, Andrew and I were chatting on the phone only to discover that we were both planning the arduous trip to Worthersee, Austria in 2009. It was then that I found out that BagYard's main spot is actually in Klagenfurt, Austria - what, seriously - thats awesome. So anyways, we plan to catch up together at Worthersee, kick back a few beers surrounded by Germans talking about cars. 
Worthersee, for those that have been is an experience, this year was by far my best year out of 4 times that I have been, it was really crazy. Many people go for the cars, many go for the "once in a life time experience", many go for the partying... I go for the people and it was really an amazing time.
The first night we arrived we kicked it with my MIVW friends from Holland, second night with the Low Familia Crew from Germany, then VW Home, then Bagyard - its really a crazy culture meltdown, the people are all so amazingly friendly and just so welcoming - none more than BagYard. 
Raphi, Martin, Eddy, Andreas, run BagYard together with a crew of what seems like good friends. 








Having never met these guys before, I wasn't sure what to expect, but I couldn't have been more blown away if you had told me what to expect. These guys are as far from the typical German and Austrian tuners as you get, honestly speaking I thought I had arrived in L.A. when I was invited over to Eddy's place for lunch.
















Yeah, your eyes don't decieve you, thats definitely not the low slug mk4 that you would expect parked at a house at Worthersee, but thats what makes this story so crazy. You see, Eddy, Andreas and the guys are really deep into American cars, they love their lowriders, they love airride, hydros and anything that gets the car low as they can go. I really discovered this obsession with a walk behind the BagYard shop in what seemed like a barn built in the 30's filled with nothing more than American low riders... WTF I mean this was just mind boggling. Old Buicks, Caddys, dumped on their nuts.
































The crazy thing about all this that people don't realize is that airride is illegal in Austria... Yeah think about that for a second - you spend all day creating the best airride product around, and you can't even run them on your own car







Its crazy, these guys are the epitome of "I dont give a ****" - rolling the caddy on Hydros around the scene where there are more cops than the rest of the year. It was quite an experience rolling with these guys, you think a nicely done dub gets looks in the states, you should see how the ladies check out the dumped American boats on hydros.








We ended up chilling with these guys for a good part of the day, they supplied a whole host of friends with hospitality second to none, beer, food, bbq that makes me hungry just thinking about it... Seriously Eddy can bbq - they have pork steak over there that is no doubt, like a 1/2" slice of bacon, so odd, but still really good.
There were a few times I was ducking out in the bushes hoping a cop wasn't about to ride around the corner, but as I said before... anything goes. In case you haven't met Andrew - the instigator of the mayhem here...
















You know, I started to come up with some sort of idea in my head hanging out with these guys that they are way too cool to build a sick product.... meeting Eddy and the crew, you would think that they were great people, but not really expect the best product around to come from their hands. I guess it's based on my past experience with shops, always seems so down to business and serious... these guys are opposite.
We rode up to their shop, - a 20 minute drive from Worthersee in the back mountains of Austria, we come around this meadow and there is this building surrounded by American low riders... we had arrived.
I wasn't sure what to expect, but I was blown away. I'll let the photos to do the talking.








































































Moving around to the back of the shop, Eddy holds up a strut, hands it to me, and says "these are your's" - it was really kind of cool to be around the world and seeing your product come together, almost feels surreal to know that these guys put these together and they are going to see me back in Seattle a little while later.
These were my struts getting assembled.








While I was talking to Andrew that afternoon, I was just saying how I never expected all this after meeting these guys... Andrew then told me a ridiculous story about how Eddy has this engineering degree and he basically MADE BY HAND all these machines in the shop, because they were too expensive to buy. I was thinking in my head, okay - Andrew is really throwing me **** here, I mean it just sounds ridiculous. Well, a few hours later, Eddy is showing me around the shop... "I made this, and This and This... " I'm like - dude you should be curing cancer or something, this is ****ing ridiculous.
Eddy designed and built this machine that lets you de-gas the struts to allow you to shorten them, and then regas them just the same as they were from the factory with new seals and all... 
















Not only that, but also made this machine that crimps the rings onto the bags to seal them, all in one go... Seriously impressive stuff.








Ultimately I was sold - I have never been in a car with BagYards, and I was already sold, I was just amazed at the situation... Brand new Bilsteins, taken apart, shortened, with all these perfectly machined CNC parts put together with a quality bag, and it ended up to look like they came from the factory.... 
The BagYard Crew.








Well, I'll stop teasing you, my bags ended up coming out amazing and I cannot WAIT to get these on there and really try em out.
































































































Now, the cherry on top, was when I was checking out the struts - I just about choked when I saw the custom made stickers on the body. WOW, just blown away, such a cool way for me to feel like these were more then just a set of bags to me.








To polish off an amazing day, I wanted to do something for the BagYard guys, and offered to shoot their Lappi/BagYard demonstration mk1 - Figured I would debut some of these shots to you guys tonight, what better way.
















































































































































If you ever get the chance to make it to Worthersee, make an experience out of it and visit BagYard... even if you don't like bags, its worth checking out - they are good people and I want to thank them for making an amazing product for my never ending project car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Special thanks to Andrew with Open Road for inviting me out and introducing me to the crew! 
Peace!
-Mike Kippen



_Modified by MKippen at 10:17 AM 7-17-2009_


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

holy ****


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

wow, ****en sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettalvr41 (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_holy ****

X 1 million best car on vortex.


----------



## low_quattro (Jun 30, 2008)

Like your report !!
I loved that shop when i visited this year at Wörthersee. Even i hold the same opinion as you, that Bagyard is good combination. Good guys and perfect engineering !


----------



## burnn5 (Sep 27, 2005)

i read a thread for once. thanks for the cranial stimulation.


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (burnn5)*

great thread! good business is done by good people. the crew at bagyard seem like they got their sh** straight http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (crazymoforz)*

Speechless!


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (mikegilbert)*

so much awesome


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (michaelmark5)*

wow


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

Looks like a great family. The kind of place you would look forward to going to every morning.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Dreamstate)*

WOW!!! Love the M.kippen edition struts


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*

Very nice operation they have http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubGeek (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: My BagYard Story (MKippen)*

Thanks for this thread. Great pics and story. As odd as this sounds, seeing your name on that sticker makes realize just how much attention to detail these guys put into their work. I'm sold. Now just to save up the cash to make it happen. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: My BagYard Story (MKippen)*

Wow, great write up Mike; I only hear great things about these guys, I bet it was pretty epic to get to meet them in person and troll around their shop. Good stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

o WOW, Love seeing stuff like this. love my bagyards


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (runnin9z)*

amazing stuff. great pics!


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (iamraymond)*

too many words.. i just looked at the pictures








now did their mk1 used to be a red/black two-tone?


_Modified by CAPiTA at 9:09 AM 7-17-2009_


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I am sold too! I have gotten a quote from Andrew already. Should be installing in the winter.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

I've only been lucky enough to meet Andreas and Raphi last year at SEMA. Those guys are really cool people and just to add to how great these guys are, Andreas brought my struts from Austria to SEMA and handed them to me at the show. Great write up Mike, the guys at Bagyard really exemplify everything said about them and more.


----------



## soulchild (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: (SoloGLI)*

What a great story and a great read http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
edit: also for them to put your name on their product it is a touch of class










_Modified by soulchild at 10:39 AM 7-17-2009_


----------



## stealthmagic27 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (soulchild)*

Is there a top thread award? cause this is f'ing awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
PS: Sick pics


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (soulchild)*

Great writeup, Mike!
I'm in love with Bagyards after installing them on Mike's A6. They're works of art. I didn't want to install them actually, I wanted to put them on a shelf like artwork.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (stealthmagic27)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Def-Shooter (Dec 27, 2008)

great pics Mike.
I stayed in the shop to when Mike took the photos.
They are great guys and they do good work.
I stayed 1 day of woerthersee trip at shop last year and this year.
and after my holiday in italy in august, I will visit them one more time.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Grig85)*

Wow, awesome pics/story.
mannnn those buicks/cadis/etc are on FIRE


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (CAPiTA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CAPiTA* »_too many words.. i just looked at the pictures








now did their mk1 used to be a red/black two-tone?

_Modified by CAPiTA at 9:09 AM 7-17-2009_

Yea, same car I believe. Either that or they built another one with the same frame setup. I think its the same one though.


----------



## the.good.gli (May 5, 2007)

*Re: My BagYard Story (MKippen)*

sweet story http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif can't wait for mine. they should be here today and Andrew is a great guy to deal with


----------



## Def-Shooter (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*

it is the same one.
last year it was red black and blue is the outfit for this year.


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (Def-Shooter)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Us2bA4dr (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: My BagYard Story (andrew m.)*

and thank you mike for gettin me set up with andy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: My BagYard Story (MKippen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKippen* »_
After seeing some photos of some BagYards in late 2008, I got talking with Andrew Marstellar, the runner of Open Road Tuning, and distributor of Bagyard in the US. 

Great thread Mike, Andrew is awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Glad I could get Mike in contact with you andrew, sounds like everything has worked out perfectly for everyone involved


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Wow. That's epic. 
I've only heard awesome things about all the guys over at Bagyard and [email protected] It's cool to get an inside-look at all the effort that goes behind these products! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

wow indeed. i also, have never gotten the oppurtunity to meet any of the guys over at bagyard, but its the stories like mike's and andrew's that have made it a life goal to meet with them at least once. everything i have heard about them makes them seem like they are larger than life almost. im so happy to be in the position i am to bring their products to the masses and i cant thank andrew enough for asking me to be on board with him. its threads like this that make it all seem like a dream. great thread, great people.


----------



## guesswho (May 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

fückin awesome thread mike. good salute to a good bunch of guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ill be on the BY bandwagon come next year. lookin foward to it. not just because of the quality product but that awesome all around customer service. cheers to all


----------



## Der Audidude (May 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (guesswho)*

Great writeup Mike!
Thanks for sharing. Next time I'm in Austria, I'll check em out


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Der Audidude)*

that's quite the journey, absolutley stunning pictures as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the.good.gli (May 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mark.)*

just recieved mine and man do they look awesome. i don't want to install them on my truck anymore. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to bagyard.


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Der Audidude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Der Audidude* »_Great writeup Mike! 

Thanks for sharing, craftsmanship looks top notch http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dymer)*


----------



## schmoopy (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (1LIFEtoDuB)*

great thread man!


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (schmoopy)*

super http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

omfg mk1........





























































































































































































































































m.kippen struts?! i want i want!


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Ultimatetaba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ultimatetaba* »_Wow. That's epic. 


QFT

mk is epic. he can't do anything without it being perfect. such a good influence in his builds & photos in the VW community.







to you M. Kippen. You my friend are a legacy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (got_vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *got_vdub* »_
QFT

mk is epic. he can't do anything without it being perfect. such a good influence in his builds & photos in the VW community.







to you M. Kippen. You my friend are a legacy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Wow, thanks for the love!! - i really enjoy what i do, and i love being part of the community. My car feels like a never ending project, but its slowly coming together! - I was totally honest about everything, this year was definitely the best year i have had at worthersee, it was so great making some new friends and i feel like the guys at Bagyard work so damn hard making this awesome product and have not lost direction, i really hope i can get to hang with them again soon.
I cant wait to finally see my car on its nuts, wheels mounted and all, its going to be a day I have waited for a long time!
Cheers


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (MKippen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKippen* »_
My car feels like a never ending project, but its slowly coming together! - I was totally honest about everything, this year was definitely the best year i have had at worthersee, 
Cheers










slowly is not hte werd







but i appreciate you car because of all the minute details and innovation that goes into it. Might just need to come to WA for it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
<----- NUt hugger and proud of it
I am considering making the trip next year to austria; do you go with a crew? me and a friend might be able to make the trip for the 1st tiem and would love to travel with someone that knows how to "do it". Willing to group up" for a trip?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (got_vdub)*

I know Mike Kippen.


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Capt. Obvious)*

just to add to this hugfest!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I better get my beer at h2o Andrew








wait you are staying in the same condo


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

Very cool write up Mike


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I can't wait. You have IM


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

Sick shots...
Looking forward to my recently ordered bagyards! 















+1 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Andrew at OpenRoad.


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*








Andrew is good people. Even tho he didnt PM me with hotel info


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

wish i had the money for air. later down the road.....
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for bagyard


----------



## elnoly03 (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*

Wow, the experience of a lifetime. The guys seem so cool and laidback.


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_holy ****

x2


----------



## dubtometry (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (jetta PWR)*

wonder what other stuff you can get your name put on or etched into?


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Can you change my order to gold plated struts and do some engraving that says Scrooge McDuck Edition?


----------



## USEdmattress (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (got_vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *got_vdub* »_
QFT

mk is epic. he can't do anything without it being perfect. such a good influence in his builds & photos in the VW community.







to you M. Kippen. You my friend are a legacy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

hopefully with that you will get some of that mansauce you've been looking for and
a nice M.Kippen imprint on your forehead as a remembrance of the event http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CJ1979 (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: (dubtometry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubtometry* »_wonder what other stuff you can get your name put on or etched into?


----------



## .:3513 (Feb 12, 2009)

*Re: (CJ1979)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

hi mike,
first of all thanks a lot for the kind words! it was really a big pleasure meeting you at the meeting.
it was the best woerthersee meeting ever, thanks to you, josh,andrew and dave.
we really had so much fun and i wish i could post some pics here too, but none of us had a camera or did took any pictures. i wish i had one of dave eating that really hot pizza in velden,haha.
the pics you posted are amazing! my regal looks like brand new







also thanks for posting the pics of the Mk1, this is art and i´ve never seen such beautiful pics before!!
reading your thread over and over again brings back such good memories, and me and everyone at bagyard hope to see you again.
i hope you like your struts and your car is finished soon!can´t wait to see it. perfect timing i´d say, happy birthday too!! 
much love from everyone at bagyard!!










_Modified by [email protected] at 12:12 AM 7-20-2009_


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I am going to punch you in the face if you do not answer me Andrew!!


----------



## the.good.gli (May 5, 2007)

*Re: (andrew m.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrew m.* »_Bagyard can do custom colored strut bodies, gold leaf lettering on the strut bodies, anodized bag plates, engraving on the bag plates, etc.


damn. wish i had know that


----------



## the.good.gli (May 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (andrew m.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrew m.* »_
no need to get hostile! I have a call into Eddie @ BY right now. 
And Kevin, we just started doing all the custom stuff last month. 























i only got my struts 4 days ago


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (jettalvr41)*

woww http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif seriously, great write up.


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (tuddy)*

So stoked! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the.good.gli (May 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (andrew m.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrew m.* »_Give me a call and tell me what you're looking for. We can work something out










not too worried about it but it would have been cool. i will call you though when i get back into town


----------



## cvelas00 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (the.good.gli)*

Great write up ...and I love my bagyards



































Thanks to Andrew and Eric at Openroad and Rat4life for the install


_Modified by cvelas00 at 11:00 PM 7-21-2009_


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (andrew m.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrew m.* »_
no need to get hostile! I have a call into Eddie @ BY right now. 
And Kevin, we just started doing all the custom stuff last month. 

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## DubuTeaEff (May 6, 2009)

that's pretty cool.


----------



## Charmander (Jul 2, 2006)

That mk1 is gorgeous. I never checked, i wonder if my name was put on the strut sticker on my setup. Andrew nice meeting you at WF, and kippen awesome pictures as usual.


----------



## low_quattro (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: (Charmander)*

Just made a tiny animation of a bagyard strut for mk5 at our shop.










_Modified by low_quattro at 1:54 AM 7-22-2009_


----------



## Dub*Struck (Apr 14, 2009)

Great story, Im doing bagyard very soon to my mk4 GLI


----------



## oldskool_james (Nov 16, 2006)

awesome awesome awesome mike. I cant wait to get my kit.


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (oldskool_james)*

exquisite.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (dt83aw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dt83aw* »_exquisite.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Get out of here!! no foreigners


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*

they're taking over


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


----------



## the.good.gli (May 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_they're taking over 


and you love us foreigners eh


----------



## aliendub (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (the.good.gli)*

fantastic. Might have to consider this now for my A1 chassis... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *the.good.gli* »_and you love us foreigners eh

You better be bringing out some hot Canadian chicks this weekend while we're up there


----------

